# does any1 know



## mk4spence (Jun 21, 2007)

does any1 know if a 2.7t would fit in a mk4?? I'm thinking about doing a motor swap soon and love the 2.7t, just a thought.


----------



## votblindub (May 1, 2008)

*Re: does any1 know (mk4spence)*

with enough work u can make it fit. i mean ppl cram LS1s into miatas


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: does any1 know (mk4spence)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4spence* »_does any1 know if a 2.7t would fit in a mk4?? I'm thinking about doing a motor swap soon and love the 2.7t, just a thought.









you're never going to do that Spence, who you kiddin?


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: does any1 know (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

For the cash it'd take, just put a boosted VR6 in there. Hell I think it'd even be cheaper to do a W8 swap


----------

